# no more cnn international??????



## dmf6978 (Sep 12, 2012)

why the hell did directv pull the plug on cnn intentional ? they need to bring it back. and it would be great for an honest answer, and not how its about money.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

It's only been gone for almost 8 years now.......


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought it was 10 years.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I missed it.

I must have been busy watching cnnsi.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dmf6978 said:


> why the hell did directv pull the plug on cnn intentional ? they need to bring it back. and it would be great for an honest answer, and not how its about money.


I'm guessing you've been away for awhile.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Who stole my Palm Pilot?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Who stole my Palm Pilot?


It is probably in your afro.



With your pager.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Wait, I think TRIO is also missing.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

tonyd79 said:


> It is probably in your afro.
> 
> 
> 
> With your pager.


Later. I'm busy watching _The X-Files_. Sure wish I had a DVR. My Replay is broken.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> Later. I'm busy watching _The X-Files_. Sure wish I had a DVR. My Replay is broken.


You should enjoy some nature and just bring your discman along.



dmf6978 said:


> why the hell did directv pull the plug on cnn intentional ? they need to bring it back. and it would be great for an honest answer, and not how its about money.


I wish my honest answers about why I didn't buy something didn't revolve around money.

I'd love to say "I didn't buy the Veyron because it didn't come in green."

If you did just get out of a coma though I'm glad you're doing better.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I miss my dial-up AOL


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks like CNN-International is still on some cable systems and Uverse, but Directv and Dish dropped it years ago.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Justin23 said:


> I miss my dial-up AOL


*NOBODY* misses their dial-up AOL.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is totally off the wall, but is it possible this is in regards to DirecTV Latin America? Though based on GCT'S last report, CNNI was still there.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> Who stole my Palm Pilot?


Don't worry;

There's always the "break-a-way maneuver" from the sun available to go back in time to retrieve it and bring it into the future.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Downloading stuff on Napster, but my mom keeps picking up the phone and knocking me off the interwebs!!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

My VCR keeps flashing 12:00

I got more or should we stop now?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

does somebody knows how to copy from my 8-track to my cassette tape????


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I use the wheel-generator on my 3-speed to charge
my transistor while I deliver the morning newspaper.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

It was replaced with CNN-SI. Eventually, that channel is going to take over ESPN.


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Wait a minute, I just got my own phone line and a 9600 baud modem for my Commodore Amiga...now my downloads will fly !!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm backing up my 20MB hard drive tonight with a large stack of 5 1/4" floppy disks.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I can't start my Model T. I lost the crank.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't check my messages. I lost my answering machine remote control thingy.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey, I just got my new laptop, fully loaded with a floppy drive as well, 20gb hard drive, 900 MHz processor, 256 mb ram


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

cmon guys, this is serious!!!...I just got my 1st CD Burner for my 1st Pentium 90MHZ PC.. and with this 56K modem..I truly rule the world with all these usenet groups I've found on IRC...I'm the best!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Damit, I actually have to get up to change the channel??


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

I just bent the steel antenna on my cordless phone..damn guess that'll set me back another 100 bucks at Radio Shack


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Check this out guys...you can now get 90 minute casettes...they have 45 minutes each side (as opposed to 30 minutes) to hold more music for your Sony Walkman Tunes...oh damn i forgot to get 4 new AA batteries...shucks..


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First TV I ever saw was the size of a refrigerator and had about a 9" round tube. That was several years before my family got a TV. There were one or two channels on the air at that time, for a few hours each day.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I finally got the flying car I was promise 55 years ago.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I want to watch Wonderful World of Disney in Color on Sunday!


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

Alright I only have one more contribution to this thread......

A/S/L?


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

these are great i just got to make sure my computer can handle y2k


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'll tell you, I'm busy!

I'm watching ZDTV...no, Tech TV...no, G4...wait, it's gone, too.



What's your question? I've got time.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

dmf6978 said:


> why the hell did directv pull the plug on cnn intentional ? they need to bring it back. and it would be great for an honest answer, and not how its about money.


Microsoft just released spel cheker for oficce. Needs some mor work


----------



## hanz_erichson (Jan 19, 2007)

Why does DIRECTV hate news channels? First, it was All News Channel and now this!!! It's probably to make room for that college sports espn channel I am hearing rumors about.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Santi360HD said:


> cmon guys, this is serious!!!...I just got my 1st CD Burner for my 1st Pentium 90MHZ PC.. and with this 56K modem..I truly rule the world with all these usenet groups I've found on IRC...I'm the best!!!


Hail, yeah, you got more speed and storage than anyone will ever need....


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got indoor plumbing!

...I win


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Santi360HD said:


> Wait a minute, I just got my own phone line and a 9600 baud modem for my Commodore Amiga...now my downloads will fly !!!


You're a young pup. We had a Commodore VIC 20 with a 300 Baud Modem and a cassette tape drive. Also had a TRS80.

Now that was old school


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Nah - we had to use acoustic couplers to connect to the mainframe:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just got a new car phone @ $900. No contract, but roaming was pretty expensive.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

hanz_erichson said:


> Why does DIRECTV hate news channels? First, it was All News Channel and now this!!! It's probably to make room for that college sports espn channel I am hearing rumors about.


Yeah, they also took away CBC Newsworld International too!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What's a 'laptop'? Oh, ok, that's where my girlfriend sits,


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

PrinceLH said:


> Yeah, they also took away CBC Newsworld International too!


Uh hardly - it was purchased by another company & changed INTO Current TV; DTV had NO say in that:  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Current_TV



> On May 4, 2004, INdTV Holdings, a company co-founded by Gore and Joel Hyatt, purchased cable news channel NewsWorld International (NWI) from Vivendi Universal for the express purpose of launching their new network with the space on some digital cable lineups (and DirecTV) that NWI had.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Satelliteracer said:


> You're a young pup. We had a Commodore VIC 20 with a 300 Baud Modem and a cassette tape drive. Also had a TRS80.
> 
> Now that was old school


I can beat that...a Commodore PET back in '78


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

bwaldron said:


> I can beat that...a Commodore PET back in '78


I had a Vic 20 too. Before that, though, I was writing Fortran programs for IBM main-frame computers in the mid-60's.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Here is William Shatner beaming in to sell you that Commodore Vic 20.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Satelliteracer said:


> You're a young pup. We had a Commodore VIC 20 with a 300 Baud Modem and a cassette tape drive. Also had a TRS80.
> 
> Now that was old school


Ahhhh...the Trash-80...what a system!

I had an Apple II with a language card, a Z80 coprocessor card, a Telex 80 column display card and a Hayes 300 baud Smartmodem (which came in two pieces for the Apple II - an internal card and external telephone interface, connected via a ribbon cable). I ran Apple DOS, p-System and CPm on that machine. Programmed in 6502 Assembler, BASIC, Fortran and Pascal. Those were the days...you had to write software that could run in 48k of RAM or less!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Then there's the Heathkit H89. It had two, Z80 2-Mz processors, one for the video and one for the main CPU. What a screamer. 

BTW, where's the OP?


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why didn't someone tell me that HBO had began scrambling? Who could be next? Do you think that one day everything that we have been getting for free since '79 will scramble! I guess I will have to shell out $400 for a MaCom VCII...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Nah - we had to use acoustic couplers to connect to the mainframe:


Want - to - play -a - game?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I need to find a replacement CBS Color Wheel for my TV.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

Gotta love the sarcasm in this thread. Reading all of these posts made me laugh.


----------

